# Phenom II X4 955 mit 95W



## KILLTHIS (6. September 2010)

Wie ATi-Forum.de berichtet, wurde in Japan das erste Modell des Phenom II X4 955 mit 95W gesichtet.
Wie dem Bild zu entnehmen ist, handelt es sich dabei um das C3-Stepping - einziger Unterschied zu den Vorgängern ist der feste Multiplikator, sodass es nicht mehr möglich ist, diesen zu verändern.
Die CPU würde umgerechnet für etwa 128,- € über die Ladentheke gehen.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit 95W gesichtet


----------



## DarkMo (6. September 2010)

hmm, 95W gefallen mir, fester multi aber is doch wieder mist. sehs ja an meinem 920er wie doof das is ^^


----------



## nulchking (6. September 2010)

Also wenn es den auch in D gibt, dann könnte der sogar meinen jetzigen 955 ablösen ist nämlich ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf in meinem Cube


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. September 2010)

Ah, da fällt mir das mit dem Preis ein - die 95W-Version würde wohl ungefähr für 128,-€ hier in den Läden stehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Also wenn es den auch in D gibt, dann könnte der sogar meinen jetzigen 955 ablösen ist nämlich ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf in meinem Cube


 
Wieso baust du nicht einen 945 ein, der hat jetzt schon 95 Watt TDP und die 200MHz Unterschied merkst du eh nicht.


----------



## Becksq9 (6. September 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Also wenn es den auch in D gibt, dann könnte der sogar meinen jetzigen 955 ablösen ist nämlich ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf in meinem Cube


Gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit einfach die Vcore zu senken


----------



## MG42 (7. September 2010)

Die 125 Watt C3 BE version tuts doch auch...
Einfach weniger VCore, Problem gelöst ist doch eh dasselbe Stepping...


----------



## falkboett (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

mein Phenom II X4 965BE läuft untervoltet mit 1,22 Volt primestabil. Ich denke, dass dürfte wohl auch einer TDP von 95 Watt entsprechen. Aber für User die sich untervolten nicht zutrauen, ist die CPU wohl eine Alternative. 

MfG


----------



## speddy411 (7. September 2010)

Ich weiß auch nicht warum der offene Multi so wichtig ist. Wer stark übertakten will kann das auch ohne Multi und muss eben die restlichen Teiler dementsprechend anpassen. Wer untervolten will kann das ebenso machen. 

Mein Phenom II X4 920 läuft z.B. mit 4x 2.8 @ 1.2V und wenn C&Q aktiv ist dann nur mit 0.98V @ 800Mhz.

Allerdings hatte ich auch schon das Szenario das ich für Bad Company 2 (anfangs als die Perfomance mit ATI Karten noch im Keller war) meine CPU übertakten musste. Auf 3.5Ghz @ 1.4V war das alles dann kein Problem.

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## matti30 (7. September 2010)

den 955 kann man auch undervolten...


----------



## nyso (7. September 2010)

Hm, als damals erste Gerüchte aufkamen über den 955er mit 95W TMP hab ich mich echt gefreut. Aber wtf wieso ohne offenen Multi? Nicht das das jetzt unglaublich wichtig wäre, aber ich hätte es trotzdem gerne. Werd ich mir wohl doch den normalen 955er holen und den drastisch undervolten^^


----------



## rehacomp (7. September 2010)

Wenn damit die Vcore von 1,4V auf 1,35V gesenkt wird, dann hab ich schon eine 95W CPU. Meiner läuft mit 1,33V


----------



## Lucky-7 (7. September 2010)

Also mein PhenomII X6 1090T läuft mit 1,14V gemessen am MoBo (CrosshairIV) Primestable auf 6x 3,4GHz. Glaub da bin ich auch etwas unter den angegebenen 125Watt.


----------



## nyso (7. September 2010)

Diese Angaben stimmen eh nicht wirklich^^

Selbst wenn dein X6 eigentlich nur 96W TDP hat, fällt er in die Kategorie 125W^^


----------



## Explosiv (7. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Aber wtf wieso ohne offenen Multi?



Weil nur die Spitzenmodelle einer Serie das BE erhalten. Das kann jetzt jeder so auslegen, wie er möchte .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## nyso (7. September 2010)

Tja, wieso gibts dann den 955 und den 965 als BE?

Ja, der 955 war mal das Spitzenmodell, und wurde vom 965 abgelöst, aber AMD wusste das ja von vornherein und hätte demnach den 955 gleich ohne offenen Multi bringen können/müssen^^


----------



## Explosiv (7. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Tja, wieso gibts dann den 955 und den 965 als BE?
> 
> Ja, der 955 war mal das Spitzenmodell, und wurde vom 965 abgelöst, aber AMD wusste das ja von vornherein und hätte demnach den 955 gleich ohne offenen Multi bringen können/müssen^^



Nö, dass ist schon immer so gewesen, dass bei CPUs welche von schnelleren Modellen abgelöst werden, der offene Multi eingestampft wird. 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Creep1972 (7. September 2010)

Na, ich hab nen 955BE, mit CnC läuft das Teil im Leerlauf auf 800Mhz und 0.95V. Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## nyso (7. September 2010)

Jap, mein "alter" X4 940 dank K10Stat auch bei 800Mhz und 0,976V, aber da würde auch noch weniger gehen^^


----------



## Explosiv (7. September 2010)

Auch interessant : Resmi bilgi: AMD'nin dört çekirdekli en h?zl? i?lemcisi Phenom II X4 970 BE 21 Eylül'de geliyor

Wie gesagt, nur die Spitzenmodelle sind/bleiben BEs .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## TheMF6265 (7. September 2010)

jo, war schon immer so und ist n logischer Schritt 
ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum es den 955 immernoch als BE gab, wer übertakten möchte kann sich doch eh den 965 kaufen und wird glücklich, mit dem 955 bekommt man viel Performance mit nem guten Verbrauch


----------



## Baydreamer (28. Februar 2011)

Ja wo kriegt man denn den Phenom II X4 955 mit 95W her. Wird zwar in der PCGHW gelistet und wäre für mich vermutlich auch der ideale Prozessor aber man kann ihn nirgends mehr kaufen ( heul )


----------



## Ahab (28. Februar 2011)

Meines Wissens nach hat der immer nur auf dem Papier existiert - bis heute. Und ich würde mal ganz stark vermuten, dass sich daran auch nichts mehr ändern wird.


----------



## D3N$0 (2. März 2011)

Hm also ich hab nem Kumpoel von mir Ende November nen PC zusammengeschustert, unter anderem bestehend aus einem 955, welcher in einer normalen Verpackung (die Lilane also nicht die für BEs) geliefert wurde. Ob es sich hier schon um eine 95W CPU gehandelt hat? ICh hab mir dabei nichts weiter gedacht aber wenn ich das hier so lese...
Es scheint die CPU also doch schon im Handel zu geben, bzw ich werde bei gelegenheit mal beim Kollegen vorbeischauen und dies überprüfen.


----------



## Memphys (2. März 2011)

Interessanterweise besitze ich bereits einen 955 mit 95W, den hab ich gegen Jahreswechsel auf mindfactory.de gekauft. Woanders gabs den aber nicht ôo
Jetzt gibts den aber auhc nicht mehr. Seltsame Sache das. Im Computerfachgeschäft meines Vertrauens sagten die das der mit 95W bereits ein Auslaufmodell sei und die den garnicht mehr hätten.


----------



## kühlprofi (2. März 2011)

gewisse mATX Boards unterstützen meines Wissens nur bis TDP 95 Watt oder nicht?


----------



## Memphys (3. März 2011)

Kann gut sein, ich hab das gute Stück weil mein MB nur bis 95W geht. Also ja.


----------

